# Naked 315 vert?



## Haricot Vert (Sep 2, 2018)

Has anyone tried a vertical 315CMH w/o a reflector in a tent? I used to grow vertical with 600's and recently tried a single Greenbeam 315 in a 3x3 with good success. Thought about going bare bulb and seeing how that went. Looking to do a single bulb in a 3x3.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 2, 2018)

check my sigs


----------



## Haricot Vert (Sep 3, 2018)

gr865, thanks for the head up on some fine looking grows. I'm more inspired now then I was when I first posted.


----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 14, 2018)

Haricot Vert said:


> Has anyone tried a vertical 315CMH w/o a reflector in a tent? I used to grow vertical with 600's and recently tried a single Greenbeam 315 in a 3x3 with good success. Thought about going bare bulb and seeing how that went. Looking to do a single bulb in a 3x3.


What was your impression of the Flower Size and Density with the 315 vs what you had previously grown under the 600's?


----------



## Haricot Vert (Mar 17, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't realize you had asked a question. I'd say the buds were more dense with the 315 and of a better quality with regard to health, looks, secondary characteristics such as smell etc. I will admit the bud being visually smaller, maybe somewhere in the 5-10% zone. But the overall yield went up. I was able to get 16oz out of a 3x3 tent with a 315, but was averaging about 24oz with my 600 in a 4x4. Stoner math comparisons, I get it. But the difference was clear to me. I am now looking into strips or quantum boards for my next adventure. But I'd be VERY happy if I only was able to grow with 315's for the rest of my career.


----------



## perismoke (Apr 16, 2019)

I use two 315 Hortilux CMH vertically...both in line...bottom one pointing up and top one pointing down....
it blasts the plants in a 4 x 4 tent...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2019)

It would work great. Do it and post pics!


----------



## Wandering81 (Oct 17, 2022)

perismoke said:


> I use two 315 Hortilux CMH vertically...both in line...bottom one pointing up and top one pointing down....
> it blasts the plants in a 4 x 4 tent...


I know this is old AF. But what did that yield?


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 19, 2022)

Wandering81 said:


> I know this is old AF. But what did that yield?


The member you are quoting had only that one post, and hasnt been seen since.


----------



## Wandering81 (Oct 20, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> The member you are quoting had only that one post, and hasnt been seen since.


I'm aware of this threads entirety just as you are, my friend. Just a shot in the dark here. Ain't gonna break my heart if I don't get my answer.


----------



## Somatek (Oct 20, 2022)

Wandering81 said:


> I know this is old AF. But what did that yield?


Regardless I appreciate you reviving it as I'm using a vertical set up with a 600w HPS in a cool tube that I've been thinking of switching to two 315 cmH. Which seems like the play after reading the comments.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Oct 21, 2022)

Somatek said:


> Regardless I appreciate you reviving it as I'm using a vertical set up with a 600w HPS in a cool tube that I've been thinking of switching to two 315 cmH. Which seems like the play after reading the comments.


How big is your space? I tried to use 2x315w vertical in 4x4 but it wasn't enough so i replace one cmh with 600w hps.


----------



## Somatek (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm looking at 4x4 and roughly 3-4ft tall, so 48-64sq ft of canopy space in total, although I have a philizon pl4500 (450w QB) for supplemental light I was going to use during peak growth as I rotate the SIP through the flower room in a perpetual grow. So I imagine I'll have enough light but I guess time will tell.


----------

